# How do you market yourself?



## workoutchamp (Mar 21, 2009)

How do you market yourself for large events?  I am kicking it up for this summer and want to make some money.

Any input is appreciated.  Brad in Central KY.


----------



## alx (Mar 21, 2009)

We do it threw our comp cooking as many folks cater and compete.I also am memeber of mid-atlantic bbq association and people pass off catering events or SUGGEST us to other folk-basicaly networking for awhile.Definetly look at local comp bbq websites- associations etc-to get a good web of contacts..We also sponsor CASI-chili- cookoffs and do non-profit.It can be competitive for the simple reason you can make alot of money quickly.


----------



## rivet (Mar 21, 2009)

You can have a lot of success by word of mouth.

Volunteer your cooking to a church dinner, a club members lunch or youth-group sporting event. If it's good, people will want your food, and will be willing to pay a lot for it.

Personally I have generated a lot of business taking leftovers from Sunday smokes/barbecues to friends at work and feeding a couple here and there for Monday lunch. I share because I want to; I want feedback on what I made. I like to see people eat and enjoy what I have cooked. Word gets out and folks want meals for family reunions, church functions etcetera and don't have the time or the expertise to pull it off. (one of my best meals was for an extended "coming-home-from-prison" -slash- family reunion. It was a big event. As you can imagine, home-cooked food was a priority for some) 

Calculate your cost, be generous with the cost of your time too {you don't work for free and prep time counts. Figure out what you are comfortable with and calculate that. I use my current wages calculated for hourly rate and go from there.} If the food is good, folks are always willing to pay you- provided you deliver fresh, tasty and on time. 

You can be surprised. Best of luck to you!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 21, 2009)

We have magnetic signs on all our vehicles.  This year were pushin the church circuit a bit, so doin a mailin ta all the local church's.  Word of mouth as others have said, plus, have cards available at the events ya do.  Good luck.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 21, 2009)

If you don't have flyers and business cards, I suggest that you check out Vista Print on the web (google them, and they come right up)...they will provide you with business cards for free (you pay the shipping and any extras that you decide to add on), and they are nice. If you have a logo, I think it is ten bucks to upload it. While you are there, they will do car magnets, window decals, etc, etc. I have used them and they were well worth the incidental cost that I paid.

Just my $.02

BBQ Eng.


----------



## workoutchamp (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the input.  Here's what I got so far.

I got the cards (local printer - color both sides, 1,000 = $65 and now he knows what I do - so I told him to tell his buds).

I am doing a Bridal Show today (good way to pick up chicks, eh?)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Giving out samples - sharing a booth with a friend who does wedding cakes - she invited me.  So we are giving samples and takin' names.  First one for this convention center, so not sure how many to expect - but there are 45 vendors scheduled, so that will be good networking as well.

Had three contractors do me a HUGE favor recently with a big job, so I will be volunteering MY time for their next shin dig.  Gave 'em cards.

Church thing is a great idea.

What to charge...  that is another thread.

Thank you, thank you.  This forum has helped me for the past year (when I got my Lang - forum recommendation as well) - and I appreciate it immensely.

All my best - and I look forward to continuing to help others.  Brad in Kentucky.


----------

